# Erythromycin dosage



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Hey guys, I bought this today to kill BGA, but I don't know how much to dose to kill it can anyone help me?

GEL-TEK ERYTHROMYCIN



Aquarium Products Gel-Tek Erythromycin is a broad spectrum bacteriostatic antibiotic that exerts anti-bacteria action on susceptible organisms. It is effect against a number of Gram-positive and Gram-negative bacteria associated with fish diseases. Use for bacterial infections that cause cloudy or bulging eyes, swollen bodies and kidney infections. It can be used for gill disease, fin rot, wasting away and molly disease.

Use 5 drops per fish twice a day. Repeat for 3 days.


----------



## simpsota (Mar 11, 2006)

Try here. I've used this method successfully before.

http://www.thekrib.com/Plants/Algae/cyanobacteria.html

Go about half way down to the summary:

[F/M]Blue-green algae and erythromycin, a summary. (long 8k)
by -at-Tony.Clementz.mikrbiol.lu.se (Tony Clementz) 
Date: 7 Feb 92 
Newsgroup: rec.aquaria


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

The problem is I don't know how to measure mg/L I don't know how much mL it converts to.


----------



## simpsota (Mar 11, 2006)

Hmmm. This sounds like a medicated food. I used Maracyn (not Maracyn II) by Mardel. It comes in tablets in an easy to use size.


----------



## furballi (Feb 2, 2007)

The usual dosage to treat sick fish is 200 mg per 10 gal over 5 days. I suppose it would be safe to do this with algae, except I would stop after the 3rd day and change 50% of the water.


----------



## wintor56 (Feb 2, 2007)

Hi ,
Cannot advise about liquid dosage but have used a ground tablet dosage of 2.5mg/litre daily for 4 days to kill off BGA .

Regards,
Des.


----------

